# 5D Mark III Hot Pixels



## JRdToit (Sep 17, 2012)

I have bought 2 x 5D Mark III bodies one main and one back up. But what I have found is that out the box these cameras have hot pixels. One camera had at least 20 and the other camera I can see at least 3.

Has anyone else had this issue? Seeing as canon is trying to say it has to do with exposure times and if a camera gets old, brand new shipped from Canon cameras don't fall under my category of getting old, and taking black photos with the lens cap on have short exposure.


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 17, 2012)

That is kind of odd to me being new bodies. I actually had that problem with my year old 7D but a hard reset took care of most of them oddly enough.
Maybe try that on yours?


----------



## JRdToit (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah I have been googling the entire day about this, and finally came on a post on these forums as well (did try search forums but obviously failed :-\ sorry)

Am going to try a manual clean like the other posts say and see what happens. Though I see a lot of posts say that this was supposed to be done at factory for the unwise like myself


----------



## JRdToit (Sep 17, 2012)

Just to let you know, in case you read here again, I did a manual clean for +-4 minutes and it seems that the red pixels are gone. (Some posts I saw said 1 minute, others said 5 to 10 minutes so I went with 4)


----------



## Ryan708 (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah 99% of sensors have hot or dead pixels, but the factory basically maps them out and disables them before they go out. A manual clean "watches" the pixels the whole time and disables the hot/broken ones so you never see them again. eventually my 18MP camera might be a 17mp lol


----------



## Schruminator (Apr 28, 2013)

I know this thread is long dead, but I stumbled on it when searching to see if my number of hot pixels was normal for my 5D III and I wanted to add a quick note for the next guy like me that reads this in 6 months.

Long story short, remapping with the manual option under sensor cleaning didn't make a difference. I tried it half a dozen times, leaving it "cleaning" for 30 seconds all the way up to 4 minutes. Not a single pixel was corrected.

What made a difference for me was, with the body cap on (and no lens), leave it in LiveView for 4-5 minutes and immediately go from LiveView to the manual cleaning option.

It didn't totally fix every spot, but I went from about 30+ hot pixels at 30sec, ISO 1000 to only about 10 pixels now. I'll give it a rest and try it again later and see if that clears a few more pixels. I purchased this in the US, but I now live in the UK, so returning it isn't an issue--- but at least it's down to mostly manageable levels now.


----------

